

Google building Java build system? - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2011/06/13/Google-Building-Java-Build-System.aspx

======
Pewpewarrows
I think the real question is whether this is project-level (Ant, Maven) or
integration/deployment-level (Jenkins, Hudson), or both. Having played around
with Maven and Jenkins a lot over the last month or so, I really can't imagine
how they'd improve much over them. Jenkins' interface could use a pretty hefty
facelift, but functionality-wise they're both rock-solid.

Is this going to be a case of not-invented-here syndrome, or will it really
up-end the build and deployment culture like git and mercurial did to
subversion? I'm guessing something in between, but we'll see.

~~~
chrisjsmith
I imagine they are trying for simplicity, on the lines of Guice.

I know Google are obsessed with SCons for building other stuff so I get the
feeling we're going to get a Java version of Scons.

~~~
kodablah
Scons already supports Java ([http://www.scons.org/doc/production/HTML/scons-
user/c4348.ht...](http://www.scons.org/doc/production/HTML/scons-
user/c4348.html)). But I believe you're right, it will be scriptable out of
the box like Gradle. But not python though.

------
sigil
Given that Google recently hired the author [1] of a good Python
implementation [2] of djb's redo [3], I'm hoping for a build tool along those
lines, but in a compiled language. It's probably too much to ask for something
that simple though.

[1] <http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201103#24>

[2] <https://github.com/apenwarr/redo>

[3] <http://cr.yp.to/redo.html>

~~~
beagle3
I hope so too, for those times that I cannot avoid Java -- although, following
Avery's blog posts and programming style, I would assume that Java is not one
of his favourite languages.

